# Christmas present competition



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2014)

So having cleared out the cupboards and the boxes lying around me and Martyn found this little haul of chips to refine over the next week. Just for laughs and Christmas cheer, how much gold do you think we'll get from this lot? In addition to the picture are 6.5Kg of fingers in AP- but I'm sure that yield is pretty easy to calculate.

Each full stack is ten processors and I'll answer any questions that anyone may have to help the guessing game.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 26, 2014)

Go on then..
72 grams.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 26, 2014)

2 ozt.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Dec 26, 2014)

56.8 grams (chips only)


----------



## Palladium (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm still missing the part about a Christmas present being involved. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2014)

Palladium said:


> I'm still missing the part about a Christmas present being involved. :mrgreen:



Ahh well. Good point. Hmmm well, I guess it was referring to the "present" that Santa sent me in all the boxes I went through. Can we go with that?


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Dec 26, 2014)

nickvc said:


> Go on then..
> 72 grams.



Are you crazy?? Everyone knows those Pentium Pros contain an ounce each! :shock:


----------



## necromancer (Dec 26, 2014)

its-all-a-lie said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> > Go on then..
> ...



wait a minute here, first 1 gram, then 3 grams, now an ounce :?: i am going to buy all of them i see on fleabay :lol: 

maybe i will just buy the ones in the photo for $1050.00 each......... :idea:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2014)

Actually you're better off with the ones behind them 8) 8)


----------



## necromancer (Dec 26, 2014)

yes, alfa cpu. ($1051.00 each ??)


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 27, 2014)

44gr, 47 including what's in the blu plastic box?

Edit: 72gr, 75gr as above.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 27, 2014)

47.5g but for your sake I hope I'm way too low!

Göran


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 27, 2014)

This one is interesting Goran. Most people seem to be in the same ballpark as each other. 

I've got the 90 x black capped ceramics in AR as we speak, and I'm just about to start taking the gold caps from the other chips. When I first saw some of the numbers mentioned my initial reaction was that they were way too low but once I got my calculator out I had a re-think.


----------



## artart47 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ah! My guess?
My limited experience is doing about eight pounds batches and getting around nine-one half grams plus alittle from the foils, I'd say around 0.2g +/-per chip 
I'd have to guess 93grams!

artart47


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 27, 2014)

So your only going to run the ones in the stack's? Your not going to include the monter in the top of the picture or the ones in the plastic tote?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 27, 2014)

Nah I'm going to do the lot Barren. Everything in the picture. 

Am I right in thinking the monster you're referring to is the quad fuzzy from an IBM mainframe? That too but I'm not "wet refining" the processor from that. That's not in the pic because I'm saving that for another project.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 27, 2014)

It will be interesting to see the results, I only made a calculation in my head without any specific yield numbers, just a feeling.

Göran


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 27, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Nah I'm going to do the lot Barren. Everything in the picture.
> 
> Am I right in thinking the monster you're referring to is the quad fuzzy from an IBM mainframe? That too but I'm not "wet refining" the processor from that. That's not in the pic because I'm saving that for another project.



Cool.


----------



## danieldavies (Dec 27, 2014)

a big factor that will increase the yield is how many of the processors have gold bonding wires instead of aluminium? pentium's/mmx tech with the black caps all have aluminium bonding wires, pentium pros also. im not to sure on the chips. maybe 50/50 gold/aluminium. 
im going to guess 52grams of gold, that's including the 6.5kg of gold fingers.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 27, 2014)

Daniel thanks for the input. I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark and suggest that you're going to be light on your estimate.


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 27, 2014)

I will take a stab at 120 or thereabouts
Hope you have a lot of gold brazing hidden in the pile.
I like what you have in your cupboard :lol:


----------



## necromancer (Dec 27, 2014)

when your all done let us know
fingers = ?? grams
cpu = ?? grams

and what i won in this contest :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok chaps. 4am in the UK, just got in from the lab.

We're up to 24.5g on the processors alone so far. No lids processed, and plenty more processors to do. As an FYI we've done none of the brazed topped processors so far. 8) 8) 

Jon


----------



## necromancer (Dec 31, 2014)

are you teasing us.. :?: ...


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2014)

Ha! No teasing here- I was just providing an update 8) 

The pile IS getting bigger though!


----------



## necromancer (Dec 31, 2014)

great  
no adding extra to the competition until after i win LOL

happy new year


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 2015)

This weight is from the processors alone. It does not include the fingers or the gold caps from the processors. These will take longer I'm afraid! Excuse the reflections in the photo. The picture doesn't do justice to how shiny the gold is. We haven't pickled the gold or polished it.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 1, 2015)

this is the total from all cpu's ?

if so Göran wins. he was about 4 grams off the mark
i was about 5 grams off


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 1, 2015)

necromancer said:


> this is the total from all cpu's ?
> 
> if so Göran wins. he was about 4 grams off the mark
> i was about 5 grams off



He still has the lids to do.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 1, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > this is the total from all cpu's ?
> ...



missed that......
sorry.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 1, 2015)

necromancer said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > necromancer said:
> ...



The devil is in the details.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 1, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



no excuse this time, i was wearing my glasses


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm eagerly anticipating the results from the lids and I'm happy for you that I don't seem to be the winner this time. 8) 

Göran


----------



## necromancer (Jan 1, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> I'm eagerly anticipating the results from the lids and I'm happy for you that I don't seem to be the winner this time. 8)
> 
> Göran




that's funny ! i think i will be very close. we will see who gets the invisible cigar 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 9, 2015)

We dropped 24.7g from the lids which brings the total from the ceramic processors to 75.7g

The 275 lids work out at an average of 0.0898g each

The 375 ceramic mixed processors (as a batch) work out at 0.20186g across the board.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 9, 2015)

Jon, thanks for sharing your data.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Jan 9, 2015)

very nice info, thank you


----------



## artart47 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Friends!
Spaceships! Is that the total or is there more from the fingers?
artart47


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 9, 2015)

That's just the processors Arart. I'd suggest there's close to an oz from the fingers if historical figures work through as expected.


----------



## artart47 (Jan 10, 2015)

Ooooh! I'm soooo close! 
This is exciting!
artart47


----------



## artart47 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey buddy!
How you doing? Well I hope! Did you ever get around to doing the fingers and getting the total? I'm waiting to see the button.
Later!
artart47


----------



## mls26cwru (Feb 12, 2015)

did you ever process those fuzz button connectors?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 21, 2015)

Guys sorry for the delay- the fingers dropped 34 grammes exactly.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 21, 2015)

spaceships said:


> Guys sorry for the delay- the fingers dropped 34 grammes exactly.



Are you finally finishing this stuff? :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes sorry Barren I've been a little ill so I had to take a break from it all for a while. It's all done now.


----------



## artart47 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi!
Spaceships; Hope you're feeling better!
It seems the total is 109.7grams. I figured 93g. Drat! Justincase got the better of me at 120g.
I was just thinking about what I've learned over the past years here. I can look at a pile of scrap and know about how much gold is in it!
Thanks for the contest.
artart47


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 22, 2015)

spaceships said:


> Yes sorry Barren I've been a little ill so I had to take a break from it all for a while. It's all done now.



I know the feeling. Don't let it get you down. Hope you are doing better now and don't have any more problems soon.


----------

